# Tonights Phoenix @ Seattle is the first game i am really EXCITED about



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Its gonna be intense, in a neutral setting I would put my money on the suns but I think its pretty even in Seattle.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll go with the Suns. More weapons on offense.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Suns win easily, they'll defend Ray and Lewis well.

prediction:
Suns:109
Seattle:89


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Ray Allen is so polite and correct, like Jesus. I haven't seen much of the Sonics this season, so it should be interesting. I hope both teams play the way they know how and don't try to become something they're not. I usually enjoy more physical games with hard earned baskets and team balance on both ends of the floor (Spurs, Pistons) but tonight I'm in the mood for a lot of scoring. I'm hoping for a very high final score. 

Sonics- 148
Suns- 147


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't see how the Sonics can keep up... unless they go nuts from the perimeter and I mean _nuts_.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think Ray Allen will be the main factor if Sonics would pull a win. If Amare gets too many early fouls, I think Sonics will win.

My biased prediction

Suns: 117
Sonics: 109


Second opinion  

Sonics: 114
Suns: 113


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

This is going to be a good game. The Phx are the funnest team to watch in the NBA. Fun-n-Gun style.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns 121
Sonics 115

Although both teams have deadly perimeter games, Amare's presense down low will be too much for seattle to contain.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Sonics - 107
Suns - 99


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*why? watch the game!*

seattle will win this one. more hustle and shooting...and as i speak marion gets dunked on by reggie evans! whoa.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that layup was sick!!! and that dunk!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, isn't disappointing so far. Ridnour looks like a young Nash a little bit.

Sonics just don't seem like they should be that good, but, they just are.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The refs should call Seattle for delay of game. They are taking the ball out of the net every time.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The Sonics make some ridiculous shots. This game has been real nice so far, the only thing that would make it better is if Amare could start throwing down some of those easy ones hes missed.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn Sonics killing the Suns!!


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Amazing how ridnour scores over the so praised Amare. 
Great defence by the Supes so far. Looking very good. James with a couple of blocks.

Nice game, especially since we're playing great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The refs should call Seattle for delay of game. They are taking the ball out of the net every time.


 

Get used to it. Teams have been doing it to Orlando all year.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

That up and under from Ray Allen was too nice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Supes upside your head. I wish I was at this game. KeyArena is badass.

Ridnour man. Ridnour.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good to see Rashard realizing some of that potential.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Since when does Ridnour get so much respect that he is allowed to handcheck and manhandle Nash the entire length of the floor on ever posession?

Sonics are shooting 74% and stupid D'Antoni took out Amare midway through the first again. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Since when does Ridnour get so much respect that he is allowed to handcheck and manhandle Nash the entire length of the floor on ever posession?


:laugh: Dude, you are funny.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Since when does Ridnour get so much respect that he is allowed to handcheck and manhandle Nash the entire length of the floor on ever posession?


wah wah wah
Man i wish we traded BIg z for rashard... hes gonna be an allstar for many years to come hes insane


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

My goodness, the Sonics are extremely impressive. They are making the Suns look like the Suns of last year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

stop complaining, Seattle is playing better...


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Haha... Amareca you are too funny man.

Anyways, Ra Lew should be crowned right now as the king of Seattle. What a great game so far, man. The way he got Marion away from him with that side step and burried that jumper. Amazing. Luke with awesome defence.

I hope we keep this up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm officially on the Sonics bandwagon.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey I like amare but does he do anyting beside dunk lol , And who thinks this Phoenix team is one injury away from being reallly hurting (nash) they have no depth ..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

About time the refs called 3 seconds.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> stop complaining, Seattle is playing better...


Seattle *is* better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amare throwing up some junk. He needs to calm down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FLIP IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

So who was that who said Seattle don't play D???

Holding the suns at 21 in the first and scoring 37.

All of Seattle game tonight begins with great defence. Nash is not there. Luke whooping his *** all over the floor.

I just hope and pray to god we can keep this up.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare is great, that garbage airball he threw up clearly demonstrated his skill.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, the Sonics are a better team than the Suns. I'm not sure why so many people in this thread were expecting the Suns to win. The Sonics have actually played a schedule thats respectable (15th, right in the middle) while the Suns have played the easiest schedule in the league. 

This Sonics team is no joke. They have a much tougher interior game than I thought originally. Their persistent pushing the ball and their weapons on the perimeter make them pretty dangerous.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Sonics beat the Spurs not once but TWICE, and on their homecourt, where SA is virtually impossible to beat.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Yeah, the Sonics are a better team than the Suns. I'm not sure why so many people in this thread were expecting the Suns to win. The Sonics have actually played a schedule thats respectable (15th, right in the middle) while the Suns have played the easiest schedule in the league.


JJ and Q haven't become involved in the game yet, one of the reasons this team has been so successful is because of the all-round play of it's starters.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> So who was that who said Seattle don't play D???


Yeah, thats another thing, their defense looks good. They aren't technically the best defensive team, but they give effort and get a hand in your face, and they're scrappy.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow get RAY in the GAME....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought that was a great move by QRich


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Whoa, richardson brought Seattle back to the ground.

Flip didn't get into the game. We need Allen back on the floor.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

[strike]Amareca you are pathetic.[/strike] Do you do anything but praise the Suns and make up excuses when they arent doing so hot?

OOPS Suns are back in the game...watch the excuses fade away now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is way off tonight so far.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

this is beautiful basketball played by the sonics


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BS, that was offensive interference.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice hustle by Fortson


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Can Amare do anything but dunk? Seriously...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> BS, that was offensive interference.


no.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Can Amare do anything but dunk? Seriously...


The question is: why should Amare bother to do anything but dunk?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare is way off tonight so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Amare, nobody ****s with the Jesus!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome move by Ray


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke really does play a lot like Steve Nash. He's still got a long ways to develop to get to that level, but they play the game kind of similiar.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke back in the game - Nash is shut off again. Doing a great job the young fella.

I don't know, is Amare an All Star? He can dunk and rebound but he can't lay up, he can't jump shoot, he can't set screens, his D is arguable... Come on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Amare's getting some BS calls around the basket... but of course he won't talk about that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

make your FTs :upset:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare is way off tonight so far.


When all you do is dunk, that tends to happen.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

What do you think of this comparison

Rashard Lewis and Dirk Nowitzki

both lanky tall PF's who shoot very well from distance...both smart players...both team players

Rashard might even have a better post game than Nowitzki...Dirk tends to shoot fade away J's, where Rashard used the one handed shotput in the post once tonight...

Rashard is playing amazing...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

dumb move by Amare.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> I don't know, is Amare an All Star? He can dunk and rebound but he can't lay up, he can't jump shoot, he can't set screens, his D is arguable... Come on.



It's one and a half quarters of one game, not much of a sample to base your opinion on. Sometimes people have bad quarters, sometimes people have bad games. It happens.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Luke is getting a lot of props as of late. Bill Walton was bragging about him. 

Throw it down big fella!

Shaq for President!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> What do you think of this comparison
> 
> Rashard Lewis and Dirk Nowitzki
> ...


Dirk's taller and a little better shooter, but I like the comparison.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Cheap call that was a flop.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> What do you think of this comparison
> 
> Rashard Lewis and Dirk Nowitzki
> ...


Lewis isn't as talented offensively, but then again he goes off for 37 or 50 every so often.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Cheap call that was a flop.


Actually, the whistle was before the flop.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Cheap call that was a flop.


Yet if the roles were reversed, it would be nice D


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Cheap call that was a flop.


Makes up for the time when he made that moving pick and humped the Seattle player, only to have the call inexplicably changed to Barbosa.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Cheap call that was a flop.


BS. Amare is playing with no brains out there. Between the moving screen and throwing Evans to the floor, he's just not being patient out there.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns have played like crap so far and are only down 6.

Shawn Marion doesn't have a single rebound....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Makes up for the time when he made that moving pick and humped the Seattle player, only to have the call inexplicably changed to Barbosa.


Isn't humping a flagrant 2 and automatic ejection? :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't humping a flagrant 2 and automatic ejection? :laugh:


At least it should be.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Marion is back. Now that I'm afraid of. Marion is truely a great player.

This game turns out rather funny so far. Wile everybody expected Seattle to do so, Phoenix are the ones throwing 3's like crazy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Where was that foul?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

8-15FTs

:upset:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

So much for a really high-scoring game


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, Phoenix sure played good those last minutes. Scoring some sick shots and not having to deal with Amare's dumb play tonight.

This will be a close one to the end.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Amare looks terrible tonight. From travels, to missed dunks, to missed easy buckets, to illegal screens, to stupid fouls. Its been a bad night so far for him, maybe he'll turn it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Amare looks terrible tonight. From travels, to missed dunks, to missed easy buckets, to illegal screens, to stupid fouls. Its been a bad night so far for him, maybe he'll turn it up in the 2nd half.


Not to mention free-throws.

Amare has historically been one of the worst Nat. TV players in the league. Dating back to last year, he's had a 6-25 game, a couple 6-19 games and now tonight he looks bad again. He just looks nervous. I've never seen him bobble passes and lose the ball like he has tonight, which to me is just a sign of nerves.

It's good to see JJ is showing the world that he is now arguably one of the best shooters in the league. Just a sweet stroke.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Seattle stopped playing defense, that's why Suns came back. Early on, when they went on their run, they were playing the Suns tight, not giving them easy shots, not letting Nash create easily. Then they started to slack off, probably were tired, and the Suns shooters were getting open looks. Too much space. They also gave up too many offensive boards. If they can go back to what they were doing early on, they can win the game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

espn is way overhyping this game its a great game but they make it seem like 55-57 games are impossible to get


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

And Ray has been completely sick tonight.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

And to all those who claim Seattle is ONLY a 3-point team. Phoenix are murdering the Supes on 3P%, 50% to 16%, yet Seattle are in the lead.

I think Seattle does great job adapting to the teams against them, credit to Nate for good coaching.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Joe Johnson is the best 3-point shooter in the league - he puts the Sonics to shame.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha tom tolbert. if you don't like this, then you don't like yourself and your neighbors probably don't like you either.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha tom tolbert. if you don't like this, then you don't like yourself and your neighbors probably don't like you either.


It took him the entire commercial break to think of that.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

damn, sonics whooped suns first quarter.

Suns whooped sonics 2nd quarter.

Gonna be close, if amare can improve on his current game, suns may gbet edge. But sonics leading at half... close game.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

This game turned into Nash vs Seattle.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> This game turned into Nash vs Seattle.


Is it just me, or is Steve Nash way more important to the Suns than Amare?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

No, that seems a common belief.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha tom tolbert. if you don't like this, then you don't like yourself and your neighbors probably don't like you either.


He was looking right at me when he said that too....damn you Tom Tolbert!

who cares, he sucked in the NBA anyways.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

If it wasn't for nash, Amare would be scoring 9 PPG.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

That pass from Ridnour to James along the baseline was nice. Ridnour makes quick passes....reminds me of Lebron's passes, so damn fast and on the money.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He kicked the ball!


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> If it wasn't for nash, Amare would be scoring 9 PPG.


even tho amare scored over 20ppg last yr without nash


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gfunk</b>!
> 
> 
> even tho amare scored over 20ppg last yr without nash


With Marbury.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice pass by Amare!

Man, Ray Allen is playing great.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> If it wasn't for nash, Amare would be scoring 9 PPG.


Riiiiiiiiight


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Marbury isn't exactly known for boosting the scoring of his teammates.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Definitely not way more important. Maybe to a small extent.

Barbosa's a better fill-in for Nash than Hunter is for Stoudemire. And they need the best rebounders they can get.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Walter R. Allen with 24pts.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Well, Marbury isn't exactly known for boosting the scoring of his teammates.


yet he's third in the league in APG.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JESUS!!! 

I love watching Ray shoot, its a thing of beauty.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow ray is insane , best shooter in the nba... i think the best SG in the nba prolly


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> 
> 
> With Marbury.


Did you follow the Suns' season? I think they played together about only one month because of injury and the trade.

And you're hating, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WALTUH!!!!

The Sonics are showing you why they will be a threat in the playoffs. They can slow it down and play half court. That's how you beat a team like the Spurs. Because you can't run on them in the playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> wow ray is insane , *best shooter in the nba*... i think the best SG in the nba prolly


Tied with Dirk and Peja.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Big trey by Ray Ray!!!

Some breathing air.

And I ain't hating on Amare, just think he's one of the most overrated players in the league this year.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> 
> 
> With Marbury.


too bad marbury was with phoenix for 34 games. barbosa was pg for the other half of the season where amare avg'd even more pts.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How many 3s in a row did Phoenix miss? 8?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm suprised how good Reggie Evans and Jerome James are playing. They had some nice dimes and are playing solid defense.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice ending.
We got shaky on defence, I believe Luke got tired. Since AD is on the court our D is good again. Some important shots there too. Suns played great first half of the third, Supes answered in the second.
It all comes down to this final quarter, maybe to the final seconds.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Sonics fans must be happy to watch this. 

After watching Shaq play tonight, I became sad. No more inside-outside passing. No more intimidating blocks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Sonics fans must be happy to watch this.
> 
> After watching Shaq play tonight, I became sad. No more inside-outside passing. No more intimidating blocks.


I wouldnt say happy. I would use satisfied right now. Happy if this quarter goes exatly like the last one.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

weak call, that didn't come off of Marion it looked like.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Dumb play by flip. Should've fired off the three.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bad run- seattle looking like a bad- a real bad time to start this, ahte to dig out of a hole in the fourth quarter


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Refs giving the Suns the GAME!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some bogus calls on Seattle


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Refs giving the Suns the GAME!!!


But Amare isn't taking it

In other news, Kobe got another triple-double

Also, Fortson is averaging 4.9 fouls a game, most in the NBA :laugh:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

God, Amare, stop missing free throws, if only for the sake of my fantasy team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bad pass by Marion


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn Marion is terrible tonight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BS call. Casey Jacobsen never gets a call.

Why is he even in the game right now. :upset:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Ray finally gets his first free throw


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Shawn Marion is terrible tonight.


Amare is aswell


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Good call by the refs there.
Ball was heading down when Amare touched it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Ray finally gets his first free throw


yea- its pretty amazing he almost got to 30 without even going to the charity stripe


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Good call by the refs there.
> Ball was heading down when Amare touched it.


Tough call, but I think it was the right decision, btw are you watching it my way?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to say this is one of the most enjoyable games I've seen in awhile

Sonics and Suns both play defense as well as their excellent work on offense

Joe Johnson has become a hell of player: on defense as well


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea- you gotta love it. There playing fast paced basketball but its not not sloppy


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: at that flop by Evans


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

What a flop!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was hilarious when did Evans become such a good actor


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please Steve Nash can knock down Reggie Evans?

That's the 2nd time he flopped and the refs called it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHY!?

Ray is starting to miss in the fourth- NOT the time buddy...


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

JJ is good, but is he better than Rodney Rogers and Delk?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R. Evans
2-3, 10 Pts
14 Rebs, 2 Assists 

What a G


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Please Steve Nash can knock down Reggie Evans?


Exactly what I thought, also why did Nash get a FT


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

haha... That was hilarious.

What's sad is nash going past Vladi and scoring easy two.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wat a bounce


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> Exactly what I thought, also why did Nash get a FT


defensive three in the key


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

These refs have been just pathetic. :upset:


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> These refs have been just pathetic. :upset:


:laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> These refs have been just pathetic. :upset:


Only for a bit of this quarter


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

No Amareca, not the refs are pathetic...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm real nervous about these last three minutes- I REALLY hope we can hold on


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> These refs have been just pathetic. :upset:


I believe ANY time the Suns are down in a game you say something like this.

The refs have called crap on both teams this game


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I'm real nervous about these last three minutes- I REALLY hope we can hold on


I'm nervous hoping you don't hold on.  

Either way, these are two of the best teams in the league and have shown that they are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad miss by Allen that was a layup and the miss set up a 3 point play by the Suns


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Ray pulled a move out his ***, wtf was that all about??? Might lose us the game.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> The refs have called crap on both teams this game


True


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm nervous hoping you don't hold on.
> ...


It'd make for one of the greatest Western Conference Finals EVER!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Horrible miss by Ray.

He goes into these modes where he feels like he needs to take things over. No Ray- share the ball you actually have good teammates this year. I dont know where they came from either- but hey there good.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm, let's not get carried away


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope the Sonics win.

in Overtime. I want this game to keep going.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Hmm, let's not get carried away


I'm not saying its going to happen. But I am saying based on tonight it'd make for a great series


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> It'd make for one of the greatest Western Conference Finals EVER!


It might just happen.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I hope the Sonics win.
> 
> in Overtime. I want this game to keep going.


I take it you don't have homework tonight?


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

JJ!


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh my god we're going to lose this game.
Dammit.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHAT AN INSANE POSSESIOIN

Oh well nothing shameful about that loss.

Great game guys


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

That last posession was just crazy.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

My god why didn't anyone throw the ball??????

What the hell???
Awfull ending by Seattle. Phoneix win in a great game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why wasnt the ball in rays clutch hands!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> I take it you don't have homework tonight?


No mom. School's out for SUMMER! err..winter.



Looks like the Sonics are going to lose this one. Oh well. No shame here. They played well. Both teams played hard. Game could really have gone either way.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> My god why didn't anyone throw the ball??????
> 
> What the hell???
> Awfull ending by Seattle. Phoneix win in a great game.


yea- Nate should have called a TO- You had to tell nothing was going to happen on that play


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Ray got the ball he should've fired it... That was crazy.

Great D by Phoenix though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow- what great shooters-

did you see that shot by rashard?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No mom. School's out for SUMMER! err..winter.
> ...


True, felt like Sonics kind of gave it away at the end especially: that awful miss on the layup by Allen and the FT miss by Lewis.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That Radmanovic 3 and Allen's 3 right now are 2 of the craziest bounces I have seen.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man that ft missed by shard was huge


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No mom. School's out for SUMMER! err..winter.


It's just that you didn't want the Rockets/Mavs (Dirk/T-Mac shootout) game to go into overtime because....

Oh... nevermind....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> man that ft missed by shard was huge


ok definately time for bed, I have to work tomorrow- great game EVERYONE. Well except Fortson, I'm ashamed of you...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like nobody can stop PHX. :yes:

If they continue the way the're playing they'll win the championship and Nash will be (or should be) the MVP.  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great game: props to both teams


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

what was amare doing at the end of the game there? I sure hope he wasn't trying to show up Seattle and their fans. Because that would be classless. And the game was pretty classy up to that point.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow Seattle got close should have been Seattle win but too many passes in the last minute.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Nash won this game.
2 points.

One of the best games this year. Both teams played extremely well on both sides of the court. Nate was wrong with that last posession. But anyhow, great game by both teams which are truely equally matched.
Good game Phoenix, we will get you next time.

And to all those who said both teams can't play D - watch this game.

PS
I don't know why Amare's so proud, he was the worst player on the court tonight.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

Great Game!!

I have major respect for the Sonics now. Rashard Lewis deserves to be an All-Star.

These are two excellent teams. The two best in the league?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Played like crap, refs were crap, still beat the best home team on the road. Good to see we can win even when we don't play well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Looks like nobody can stop PHX. :yes:
> 
> If they continue the way the're playing they'll win the championship and Nash will be (or should be) the MVP.  :yes:  :yes:


I would say it looks like the Sonics can stop Phoenix. They looked pretty evenly matched. I don't see how you could watch that game and decide Phoenix was conclusively better.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

i forgot - Johnson deserves mad props too. Great show.

On our side, Shard was amazing, Allen was the usual Allen - great. And Evans really stepped up tonight.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*lucky breaks.*

i thought sonics were the better team, suns just got some lucky breaks (fortson phantom foul) for instance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Played like crap, refs were crap, still beat the best home team on the road. Good to see we can win even when we don't play well.


I don't know that the Suns played like crap. Amare played like crap. But Nash was okey dokey(Ridnour struggled all game), and Joe Johnson and Marion both played well enough.

And the officiating was fine for both teams. If you watch non-suns games you will see that most games are officiated about like this. It was not bad officiating by any stretch of the imagination. The officials were solid.

If Rashard Lewis doesn't miss his free throw then the game goes to overtime and the Sonics win it going away. It was close, but it's clear that the Sonics are a better built team and they will be deadly in the playoffs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Played like crap, refs were crap, still beat the best home team on the road. Good to see we can win even when we don't play well.


The Suns shot 49% and only had 11 TO's. Their FGM, FGA, 3PM, AST, REB were all in the vicinity of their season averages. They did not play like crap.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The Suns shot 49% and only had 11 TO's. Their FGM, FGA, 3PM, AST, REB were all in the vicinity of their season averages. They did not play like crap.


He's just aggravated that his "unbeatable" Suns were held by the balls till the last second while playing like they always do.

Seattle and Phoenix are officialy the best teams in the league i think.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn good game.

I thought suns were disheartened when they were down by 7, but a couple of good plays and bad plays from both teams lead to a closer game. Amare had a medicore gameand Marion had probably his worst rebounding game for a while, Nash played good. 
On seattle's side, Allen and lewis are all-stars this season, as I stated, and if things go to plan... 5 players from this game should be on the all-star west team.

As I predicted Close close game...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sonics was definitely scary. 

I think these two teams match up really well. 

Amare was too excited and he just missed wayyyyyyy too many FT. If he can make 75% of them, Suns will in good shape. 


The refs are about the same throughout the season. Sonics did have a lucky call on Nash. You usually don't get that kind of call in that kind of situation but Sonics got it. Lewis missed a big FT. 

Sonics then had the chance to go for 2 but instead, they insisted on 3. Suns' defense was REALLY good in that play. 

Then of course, Marion and Nash made all their FTs. 


I agree one call on Foston was ****ty but I think overall, both teams are about the same. So don't trash both teams. 

Suns was alright. JJ, Marion and Nash stepped up but Amare was sort behind. He didn't defend well at all for some reason. I caught him so many times just standing there and doing nothing. I've only been able to watch 3 Suns' game on TV so I didn't know how Suns played except from the box scores and hightlights. 

Jimmy


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys come on, give credits to both teams. Stop trashing either of them. 

Sonics was solid throughout the game but as usual, Suns made runs in the 4th quarter especially that 10-0 run. I was HOPING a run would happen in the end and it did. 

Both are great great to watch. I have to admit that Sonics is a lot better than I thought. (since both teams are not on national tv much at all)

Jimmy


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know that the Suns played like crap. Amare played like crap. But Nash was okey dokey(Ridnour struggled all game), and Joe Johnson and Marion both played well enough.
> ...


Marion had just 6 rebounds and shot 7-17 from the field. Had a crucial dumb turnover. 

He was terrible.

The Suns were sleeping on defense too often and were soft on the pick and roll.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> refs were crap


That seems to be a recurring statement with you. Are the refs terrible in every game the Suns play, or is it just you?


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Amare played like crap and the Suns still won. I guess that shows how little value Amare brings to the Suns. See, Amareca? It can be spun both ways.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Can't really slam the Suns (even if you don't like Amareca). The Suns won the game. 

Suns have to be worried about Joe Johnson. I smell big deal heading his way in 05-06.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Joe Johnson has really stepped in the past few games. 

He and Q are the reasons why Suns has been blowing teams out. 

Amare constantly gets into foul trouble...sigh. He has to learn how to BLOCK OUT and put his hands up. Amare didn't have his A game but it doesn't matter, Suns has 4 other weapons. 

Marion and Q won the game for us in the end and Nash's passes were just awesome. Everybody made their FT besides Amare. If Amare can hit 75% of the FT, Suns would be in a better shape. 

But Sonics was tough... Allen was definintely scary. 

I thought Suns shut down Lewis pretty well but Sonics' bench stepped up. 

Jimmy


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The refs should call Seattle for delay of game. They are taking the ball out of the net every time.



tissue?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> That seems to be a recurring statement with you. Are the refs terrible in every game the Suns play, or is it just you?


:laugh:


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


They won, so what are you laughing about? BTW, is Carmelo alright.


----------



## grumpyd (Sep 15, 2004)

espn and tnt should show each of these teams every week!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> They won, so what are you laughing about? BTW, is Carmelo alright.


i was laughing at his comment...its so true! deranged was right on the money.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This thread is hilarious. Amareca gets under people's skins so much that they can't help but get pissed at him and yet the Suns still win. Such fickle responses during this thread, now that the game is over. I'll say this, it doesn't bode well for Seattle that Amare wasn't that good tonight. I expect them to get rocked when the game is in Phoenix next. 

The Sonics are good, but when you lose to the Suns, when Amare isn't playing well, it doesn't bode well for you, because he's going to come back the next game with something to prove.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I suspect Amareca just says this stuff without actually holding those beliefs. It's ridiculous how everyone actually takes what he says seriously and gets angered by it. Whenever he says anything i usually just read it once and ignore it, because it's obvious he is just trying to get a rise out of people. Of course, he is probably loving this post right now about him...cuz he gets a little bit of attention. But i'll sacrifice that in order to let everyone who doesn't know this what is really going on.

OKAY on to the game. Amare got 20 points on 6-11 shooting....you make it sound like he had the worst game of the season. Meanwhile, the 4 other starters have good games to compensate for Amares off night. Fortson had a terrible game, Ron Murray is still getting back into the mix....and the Suns just came out on top. All the 'off-nights' and bad calls ended up evening out for both teams. It was a dead-even game and the Suns got the breaks and the Sonics didn't. Fair is fair. 

I hope these two teams rise stay above the rest when the season is over. It would be really nice to have a rivalry like the LA Lakers and Sacramento of 3 years ago. They were clearly the two best teams in the league....and watching them battle in a 7-game series was exciting every minute. Time can only tell if these two teams will be like that.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare had a sub par game, he didnt score much at all for a huge amount of time and even missed opportunities. People are saying he played bad, because he could of done a lot better, he performed below his usual.

Im not sure, but i think he got 6-7 rebounds during first half and didnt get a rebound in the third quarter at all... im not sure, but it seemed that way. Marion averages 11.8 rebounds and the guy only had 3-4 rebounds midway to the fourth, he played below his average in my opinion.
Anyways, 6 for 11 from the field seems that Amare played okay, but as most people have stated, he missed opportunities that he usually gets. 


Doesnt, matter, Sonics pushed suns all the way till that 10-0 run with under 4 mins to go. Suns are becomming a team that finishes very strong.... thats 1 significant thing ive notice about them lately. But sonics shouldnt be criticized, I actually thought they had the game, i think they just let there guard down during that last few minutes and suns just took advantage and when the timer expired they just happened to be on the lead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This thread is hilarious. Amareca gets under people's skins so much that they can't help but get pissed at him and yet the Suns still win. Such fickle responses during this thread, now that the game is over. I'll say this, it doesn't bode well for Seattle that Amare wasn't that good tonight. I expect them to get rocked when the game is in Phoenix next.
> 
> The Sonics are good, but when you lose to the Suns, when Amare isn't playing well, it doesn't bode well for you, because he's going to come back the next game with something to prove.


Well Ridnour didn't play great for the Sonics either. And the Sonics had some troubles with the 3 ball. The game could have gone either way. These are two evenly matched teams. Also the Sonics were trying to integrate Flip Murray into things. Once he's back that makes the advantage the Sonics have on the bench(the real reason they can hang with the Suns) that much bigger.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Sonics played about as well as they can and they played at home.

Allen and Lewis were on fire and as a team they shot way over their average.

The refs were just HORRIBLE.

_"That was the worst officiated game I've ever been in," Stoudemire said_
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1218suns1218.html

Phoenix played just awful in the first quarter, Amare didn't make his FTs, Amare and Marion had way below average performances.
They could have played much better. I don't think Seattle could have played better and if just nuances.


----------

